# Damascus drop point



## sharpeblades (Jul 16, 2011)

Just thought i would share a new one with you ,Damascus drop point 8in. ol with 3-1/4in. blade, corian handles with red liners,thumb notches on back of blade along with file work ,Hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a beauty Raleigh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 16, 2011)

nice piece of work


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

Lord have mercy...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats my favorite that ive seen so far.


----------



## george hancox (Jul 16, 2011)

top notch!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you guys


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet Blade right there!


----------



## david w. (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW!That is very very nice sharpeblades.


----------



## steve campbell (Jul 16, 2011)

That knife is awsome Raliegh


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice as usual


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

beautiful work RT. I love the corian.It looks like a nice bone , or ivory.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 17, 2011)

you know how to get everyone to drooling don't ya... that's awesome. very nice.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you mam,is that something new in your hand in your avatar


----------



## dmedd (Jul 17, 2011)

That is one of my all time favorites!! I love it!!


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am normally not a fan of Damascus but that is one heck of a knife!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 17, 2011)

David & Wiber 85:thank you guys


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 17, 2011)

Solid 10 on a scale of 10 Raleigh.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome!  That corian is super nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 17, 2011)

Hank & Dennis; thank you guys


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Raleigh!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful knife Raleigh!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2011)

Dan & Tomi; thank you


----------



## DROP POINT (Jul 20, 2011)

Another nice one Raleigh.

Davin


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 20, 2011)

Knife and sheath look great


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 23, 2011)

Ted & Davin thank you guys


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 23, 2011)

glad I got to hold and examine it...nice RT


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking fine there RT!


----------



## 08f250sd (Aug 6, 2011)

This is very nice, I have been wanting to get me a damascus knife like that.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe -Bob & 08f250sd thank you guys


----------



## jkdodge (Oct 10, 2011)

is this knife for sale? Ive always wanted a damacus like that. DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHERS FOR SALE THat.  A  I LIKE THAT STYLE BUT WANT IT A LITTLE LONGER,  HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO MAKE ONE AND DO YOU HAVE OPTIONS AS FAR AS PHOTOS TO CHOOSE FROM.  I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT KNIFES LIKE THAT FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW AND YOU HAVE THE BEST ONES IVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 11, 2011)

JK thank you on the knife and yes it sold very fast.I would be glad to make you one or one like it,Just send me a PM


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 11, 2011)

Raleigh that knife is amazing! Great Craftsmanship!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim thank you sir


----------



## cotton top (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't believe that I have ever seen a knife that appealed to me as much as this one. Thanks for sharing and congrat. on a fine job.
cottontop.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 16, 2011)

Cotton Top Thank you sir


----------

